
Ask HN: Any way to crack the passcode of an iOS 6 device? - zanedb
I happen to possess a very old iPod Touch running iOS 6. Is there any way to crack the (4 digit) passcode?<p>It is mine, and at some point in time I knew the passcode. However, I don&#x27;t anymore and would like to use it again. Thanks!
======
bazzlexposition
Just do a factory reset on it

[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201252](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT201252)

You'll lose all the data, but you'll be able to use the iPod.

